# I help socialize cats at the shelter and I love it.



## Bill the Cat Guy (Dec 25, 2013)

At the shelter where I volunteer they typically have 25 cats listed for adoption on their website. I go by the cages and see which ones meow at me and want to come out. I spend 20 minutes with each one then wash my hands, change my shirt and wipe the floor. I'll see 5 cats in the 2+ hours that I'm there on Tuesdays and Fridays.

Some cats will wander the room and not want much interaction. I had one stay under a chair so I ignored it, I played on my tablet, and then it came over by me. Some will go back and forth between wanting to be petted and wanting to chase the laser light. A few will stay within arm's length and let me pet them the whole time. The ones that steal my heart the most are the ones that just want to be held and/or petted the whole time.

I love going there but after I leave all I can think about are the cats that I fell in love with. Each time I go there's at least 2 that I wish I could take home. I copy their pictures from their website or take pictures of them myself. Then I put them into a directory where they show up on my computer's screen saver. 

The cats that I see usually get adopted pretty quickly. 2 or 3 of the 5 will be gone by the next time I come in. I'm getting to where I can tell which cats I'll only see once.

I need to spend more time with the shy cats but it's too hard to ignore the ones that are the most demanding of my attention. Only 2 people can sign up for cat socialization per day and most people are only there for an hour or two.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

That's awesome you are doing that Bill, what a great service and so important for those kitties. I have often thought of doing some volunteer work at a shelter but I'm afraid I don't have the temperament for it. I would want to bring home every cat I saw, and I really can't have any more cats than the 3 we already have.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Yes, hats off to you, Bill! Your volunteering means a lot to the cats there who need human stimulation and deserve all you can give. I can feel your ambivalence towards wanting to approach the shyer kitties yet know all too well when the more charismatic ones come up to you, well how can one not resist, eh? It's difficult to share your limited amount of time with so many. 

Thank you so very much for doing what you do, giving up your precious time for these shelter kitties who need your love and attention.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

That sounds like a win win for all.


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Thats amazing!!! Sounds like an awsome thing to be able to do ^_^ i was going to volunteer at a shelter about 2 years ago but they said i was too young what with liabilities and all. Those cats definitly appreciate what you do  its really awsome. Keep up the good work~ ^_^

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

